# Step 7 kaufen



## arena (25 April 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir Step 7 Professional kaufen. Welche Version würdet ihr mir da empfehlen ? V 5.4 ? Gibt es irgendwas, das man beim Kauf beachten muss (Lizenz, ...) ?

Wieviel wird mich das in etwa kosten ?



Danke,
mfg arena



---------


----------



## jabba (25 April 2009)

Nicht erschrecken bei dem Preis !

. 6ES7810-5CC10-0YA5 *SIMATIC S7*, STEP7 PROF ED2006, FLOATING LICENSE FUER 1 USER, E-SW, SW UND DOKU. AUF DVD, LICENSE KEY AUF USB STICK, KLASSE A, 5-SPRACHIG (DE,EN,FR,IT,SP), ABLAUFFAEHIG UNTER WINXPPROF, WIN VISTA ULTIMATE, WIN VISTA BUSINESS REFERENZ-HW:S7-300/400, C7 2.500,00 €

zuzüglich 19% aber eventuell abzüglich Rabatt.

Beachten muss man nix, es wird die letzte aktuell Version geliefert, aber keine Updates die müßen bis auf Servicepacks extra bezahlt werden.

Wären dann 2975,00€ und selbst wenn ich Dir 12% Rabatt gebe noch 2618,00€. Ich würde mal bei 3.2.1. nachsehen.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (25 April 2009)

...oder du wartest, bis Siemens mal wieder eine Sonderaktion hat. Im März gab es z.B. das Field PG M2 mit Step7 Prof., WinCC flex 2008, MicroWin und Step5 für 3100€. Haben bei uns in der Firma auch direckt zugeschlagen. Billiger gehts nicht mehr...
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, immer mal wieder beim Siemens-Vertieb nach Sonderaktionen zu fragen..


----------



## arena (26 April 2009)

Also der Preis von 2500 € ist schon ziemlich hoch. Aber gut, was soll man machen ?

Mal angenommen ich habe Step 7 Prof., nach kurzer Zeit gibt es dann eine neue Version. Wieviel kostet mich dann das Update auf die neue Version (grober Richtwert) ?

Ist in nächster Zeit mit einer neuen Version von Step 7 Prof. zu rechnen ?



Danke,
mfg arena


------------------


----------



## jabba (26 April 2009)

Ein Upgrade von Step7 Prof kostet zur Zeit 650,00€ netto.
Ein Wartungsvertrag kostet 500,00€ netto/Jahr da sind dann alle Updates und Servicepacks enthalten.
Ob eine neue Version kommt ist mir nicht bekannt, da Siemens ja schon an dem Nachfolger arbeitet könnte es auch die letzte Version sein.

Ich würde zur zeit nur noch Step7 Prof kaufen, und abwarten da man ja auch ohne die neueste Version noch lange weiterarbeiten kann.


----------



## arena (26 April 2009)

Was wird beim Step 7 Nachfolger anders sein ?
Gibt es dann andere Programmiersprachen ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 April 2009)

arena schrieb:


> Was wird beim Step 7 Nachfolger anders sein ?
> Gibt es dann andere Programmiersprachen ?



Hallo,

hier gibt es eine Blick in die *Glaskugel*.

Bis das neue System bei der S7-300/400 ankommt, vergehen erfahrungsgemäß 
noch bis zu zwei Jahre, und bis Du es produktiv einsetzen kannst vielleicht 
nochmals ein Jahr.


----------



## Sockenralf (26 April 2009)

Hallo,

du hast ausgiebig darüber nachgedacht, daß es unbedingt Siemens sein muß?



MfG


----------



## jabba (26 April 2009)

Hab mal einige deiner Tread's nachgesehen.
Brauchst Du die Software für Privat ?

Wenn ja , warum umd wofür . Es gibt billigere wie von MHJ oder Step7 Lite, den Privat braucht Du wahrscheinlich keinen Bus.

Und wenns wirklich Privat sein sollte .... gibts was in Russland oder bei OBI

Und wie die anderen schon bemerkt haben, würd ich nicht auf was neues warten, andererseits verstehe ich nicht wie einige heute noch mit S5 anfangen.

Wieso eigentlich Professional , brauchst Du Graph und SCL ?


----------



## MSB (26 April 2009)

Also sorry, ich finde die Frage irgendwie totalen Blödsinn ...

Entweder du brauchst es (Step 7 Prof) oder eben nicht.
Die 2500€ sind zwar sicherlich nicht schön, aber maximal mit Verhandlungsgeschick zu ändern ...

Auf neue Versionen zu Spekulieren ist auch Blödsinn, denn wie gesagt, wenn du es unbedingt brauchst, dann ist das s....egal.

Ansonsten wenn es nur mal um Siemens generell geht, gibts auch noch Step7 Lite für Lau,
allerdings dann halt ohne Graph/SCL/PLCSim ...

Praktisch gäbs das auch noch in Russland für Lau, es steht dir frei eine Suchmaschine zu benutzen ... wenn du damit leben kannst eine höchst illegale Version zu benutzen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## arena (26 April 2009)

Also eine illegale Version will ich auf jeden Fall nicht.  
Mit sowas hat man doch nur Ärger.

# Wenn ja , warum umd wofür . Es gibt billigere wie von MHJ oder Step7 Lite, den 
# Privat braucht Du wahrscheinlich keinen Bus.
Für den Anfang würde mir Step 7 Lite auch genügen. Das hab ich auch schon auf meinem PC installiert. Doch leider ist in der Lite Version die DI-Baugruppe 321-1BL00-0AA0 nicht verfügbar. Ich habe aber (nur) diese eine DI-Baugruppe.

Kann man mit MHJ genauso arbeiten wie mit Step 7 Prof. ?


Die Software brauche ich für mich privat. Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine komplette (gebrauchte) SPS (mit PS, CPU, DI, DO) gekauft. An dieser will ich mich in Step 7 und in den Umgang mit der Hardware einarbeiten.  

Im Augenblick muss es also nicht unbedingt Step 7 Prof. sein. Ich habe aber vor meine SPS-Kentnisse später auch einmal beruflich einzusetzen. (Komme aus dem Maschinenbau-Bereich).

Da ich später in meinen Maschinen auch CNC-Steuerungen (Sinumerik) einsetzen möchte, dachte ich mir es wäre evtl. nicht schlecht wenn ich mir Step 7 Prof. kaufen. Denn der Sinumerik Toolkit basiert ja auch auf Step 7 Prof.. Oder irre ich mich da ?


----------



## TobiasA (27 April 2009)

Wenn du dich einarbeiten willst- es gibt Step7 auch mit nur FUP/KOP/AWL, kein PLCSIM und kein GRAPH- aber kostet auch knapp 1000€ WENIGER.
Step7 Lite ist leider doch sehr abgespeckt und nicht zu gebrauchen, was Sinumerik angeht.
Empfehlenswert für die Sinumerik ist noch das IBN-Tool, bzw. SinuCom für ungefähr 530€- aber wenn man sich eine NC kauft, kann man das Geld auch noch verschmerzen.... :-D

Halte dich an Siemensianer oder an große Abnehmer (Firma? Kunden?), für privat kann man vielleicht auch mal einen Rabatt raushandeln.

Ich arbeite mit dem Standard-Step7 fast ausschließlich an der Sinumerik 810D/840D/840Dsl- kaum einer programmiert da GRAPH (ich persönlich hab's noch nie gesehen). Das ganze Toolkit läuft auch unter der Standard Step7 V5.4 SP2 hervorragend. Windows XP Professional ist sehr zu empfehlen, Vista macht sich nicht gut.
An der Sinumerik wird sich auf lange Zeit nicht so schnell was an Step7 ändern- denn selbst die neue, die DSL, läuft auf Basis von der S7-300.

Nimm keinen USB-Adapter, an der Powerline geht das nur, wenn du an der Handradschnittstelle 24V anlegst. Cardbus läuft prima (CP....). Bei den S7-300 funzt es aber prima mit dem USB-Adapter (ist auch etwas günstiger), und bei der neuen Solution Line (DSL-Reihe bei der Sinumerik) auch, allerdings geht es da dann sowieso über Netzwerk. MPI ist da auch auf dem absteigenden Ast.

Was heißt "deine Maschinen"...? Retrofit? Neu? Erzähl' mal was, das hört sich interessant an. Ich bin beruflich Servicetechniker für Werkzeugmaschinen, Neugierde in dem Bereich ist praktisch Berufskrankheit :-D

Ich hab's damals genauso gemacht- Step7 gekauft, Hardware organisiert- und dann eine Stelle gefunden, an der ich die so erworbenen Kenntnisse ausbauen kann. Wenn man weiterkommen will, muss man sich schon selbst hinsetzen- für mich hat sich diese Investition gelohnt.
Kann man wahrscheinlich auch von der Steuer absetzen 

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## arena (27 April 2009)

Also bevor ich mir eine Sinumerik kaufe, werde ich vermutlich erst mal das eine oder andere Training bei Siemens machen. In Step 7 kann man sich relativ leicht selbst einarbeiten durch Bücher. Wenn es um Sinumerik geht, dann ist es vermutlich besser wenn man ein Training bei Siemens macht. Zumindest sehe ich das so.

# Step7 auch mit nur FUP/KOP/AWL
Das ist mir neu, dass es das auch gibt. Kannst du mir bitte die Bestellnummer sagen ?

# Was heißt "deine Maschinen"...?
Naja, ich will mir so eine Art Positioniertisch oder Portalroboter bauen. So wie hier:
  - http://s195130324.online.de/führungstisch-2.jpg

Darauf möchte ich dann Baugruppen z.B. zum Plasmaschneiden oder Brennschneiden montieren.

# Ich bin beruflich Servicetechniker für Werkzeugmaschinen
Was machst du genau / Was sind das für Werkzeugmaschinen ?
Bei welcher Firma bist du ?

# Wenn man weiterkommen will, muss man sich schon selbst hinsetzen
Ja, da hast du sicher recht.


Woher hast du dein Wissen über Sinumerik ? Hast du auch bei Siemens Schulungen gemacht ?


Danke für deine Antwort, sie hat mir auf jeden Fall geholfen,
mfg arena



-----------------------------


----------



## TobiasA (27 April 2009)

Hi,

Das müsste folgende Nr. sein:
6ES7810-4CC08-0YA5 *SIMATIC S7*, STEP7 V5.4, FLOATING LICENSE FUER 1 USER, E-SW, SW UND DOKU. AUF DVD, LICENSE KEY AUF USB STICK, KLASSE A, 5-SPRACHIG (DE,EN,FR,IT,SP), ABLAUFFAEHIG UNTER WINXPPROF, WIN VISTA ULTIMATE, WIN VISTA BUSINESS REFERENZ-HW: S7-300/400, C7

Wenn man die Sinumerik Hardware kauft, bekommt man (so denke ich, wir sind Händler), die Toolbox mit dazu. Darin findet man dann alles, was man zum Einrichten der Hardware in Step 7 findet (und was man sonst noch so braucht...), also Sinumerik PLC-Grundprogramm, Hardwaredefinitionen etc. Wie gesagt, auf Basis von Step7 (S7-300) wird auf absehbare Zeit alles, was Sinumerik 810D/840D powerline und 840Dsl ist, weiterlaufen. Die 802'er läuft auf Basis von S7-200. Es wird noch eine Steuerung kommen, die die bisherige 810'er ersetzen soll, wird aber wahrscheinlich eine PLC auf Basis von S7-200 haben, was mir persönlich nicht so gut gefällt, aber im asiatischen Markt der Brenner ist und als Fanuc- Konkurrenz gedacht ist.

Ich persönlich habe nie eine Schulung von Siemens besucht. Step7 hatte ich in der Berufsschule, ich hatte einen sehr fähigen Meister (und Berufsschullehrer, dem ich glaube ich graue Haare verpasst habe), und habe mich dann im Laufe von mehreren Jahren im Service und bei "Spezialapplikationen" (taiwanesische PLC-Schreiber sind cool :roll: ) in die Sache eingearbeitet, nicht zuletzt auch mit Hilfe von Kollegen, Siemensianern und diesem Forum hier. Ob ich jetzt eine NC "von nackt" aufziehen könnte, weiß ich nicht- aber ich hätte die Kontakte zu Siemens dazu, Leute die ich fragen könnte etc. Ich ringe mit mir, mich evtl. nebenberuflich mit solchen Sachen selbstständig zu machen, da mir in meiner Firma da fachlich manchmal etwas "langweilig" wird, zumal ich bald meinen Techniker fertig habe. In diesem Fall würde ich mal eine Inbetriebnahmeschulung machen (Kostenpunkt um die 5500€ Liste). Aber mit meinen bald 26 Jahren bin ich auch etwas jung dazu... Na, mal gucken, vielleicht komme ich ja auch mal an interessantere Projekte ran. Bis jetzt ist das alles "pretty basic". Ein paar Vorschub- und Einlesesperren verwalten und ein halbes Dutzend E/A's hin und her schubsen kann ja fast jeder, die einzige Kunst daran ist die Vielzahl der Systeme, die aufeinander treffen.

Ich arbeite bei einem Händler für Werkzeugmaschinen im Service. Wir vertreiben CNC- Bearbeitungszentren, CNC und konventionelle Drehmaschinen, Zyklendrehmaschinen und konventionelle Schleifmaschinen. Ich bin eigentlich im Bereich Fräsen zu Hause und mache bei uns hauptsächlich den Standard- Service (Maschinenstillstand, Elektrik/ Elektronik allgemein), alles, was mit Steuerungen zu tun hat (Siemens, Heidenhain, Fanuc), SPS- Änderungen und Applikationen wie z.B. Roboterapplikationen.

Hast du bereits bestehende Kontakte zu potentiellen Kunden und zu Leuten, die dir helfen können, so eine Anlage zu entwickeln?

Interessant ist die Idee allemal. Solltest du das als Prototyp fertig haben, würde ich mir das ja gerne mal angucken.
Ich denke, dafür legt man ungefähr so viel hin wie für ein schickes Auto, wenn man nicht selbst irgendwelche Fertigungsmöglichkeiten hat.

Mit dem Training sehe ich das ähnlich- die Grundlagen kann man selbst machen, alles andere geht bei Siemens eigentlich am Besten, es sei denn, man hat Leute, die es einem zeigen können.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## arena (29 April 2009)

Hallo,
danke für die Bestellnummer. Diese Step 7 Version (6ES7810-4CC08-0YA5) kann also genauso verwendet werden wie Step 7 Prof, oder ? Nur eben mit dem Unterschied, dass PLCSIM und GRAPH nicht verfügbar ist. Gibt es sonst noch Einschränkungen ?

# zumal ich bald meinen Techniker fertig habe
In welcher Stadt machst du den Techniker ?

# In diesem Fall würde ich mal eine Inbetriebnahmeschulung machen (Kostenpunkt um
# die 5500€ Liste). Aber mit meinen bald 26 Jahren bin ich auch etwas jung dazu... 
Du meinst du bist zu jung für die Schulung ? Oder was das aufs selbstständig machen bezogen ? (Ich bin 23).

# Hast du bereits bestehende Kontakte zu potentiellen Kunden und zu Leuten,
# die dir helfen können, so eine Anlage zu entwickeln?
Also zu Kunden habe ich noch keinen Kontakt, aber wenn der Prototyp meiner Maschine fertig sein sollte, dann kann ich damit z.B. auf Messen geben, ...
Im Augenblick könnte man auf einer Messe wahrscheinlich nicht viel (oder sogar garnichts) verkaufen. Aber in wirtschaftlich besseren Zeiten geht da ne Menge.

Die Maschine will ich eigentlich zum Grossteil selbst bauen. In unserer Firma (Familienbetrieb) verfüge ich (wir) über ein Bearbeitungszentrum, Abkantpresse, ...
Auch mit Programmierung (C++ / Visual Basic) kenne ich mich recht gut aus. Die Bediensoftware für die Maschine könnte ich mir also auch selbst schreiben.
In Step 7 will ich mich jetzt noch richtig einarbeiten. Danach habe ich dann vor mich mit Sinumerik zu beschäftigen.

Ansonsten habe ich Kontakte zu einem Elektrikermeister. Dieser kann mich beraten bezüglich Vorschriften (im Elektrobereich, ...).

# SPS- Änderungen und Applikationen wie z.B. Roboterapplikationen.
Kannst du auch Kuka Roboter programmieren ?

Wenn der Prototyp meiner Maschine irgendwan mal fertig ist, dann kannst du dir die Maschine natürlich gerne ansehen. Während der Entwicklung kann ich dir gerne auch Fotos schicken.


mfg arena




------------------


----------



## Ralle (29 April 2009)

@arena

SCL fehlt auch noch bei der Basis-Version.

Muß es denn zwingend Siemens und Sinumerik sein? Ich würde mir auch mal Beckhoff und die NC-Option von Beckhoff ansehen. Ich denke damit fährst du weitaus preiswerter und softwaretechnisch bist du mit ST IEC61131 ja recht nahe an Pascal, das wäre für dich evtl. wesentlich schneller zu erlernen.


----------



## arena (29 April 2009)

Hallo,
# SCL fehlt auch noch bei der Basis-Version
Verwendet ihr viel SCL ? Wird es im Bezug auf Sinumerik viel eingesetzt ?

# Muß es denn zwingend Siemens und Sinumerik sein?
Nein, nicht unbedingt. Was genau sind denn die Unterschiede zwischen den Siemens Produkten (Sinumerik) und anderen Produkten (z.B. von Beckhoff) ?
Und wie gross ist der Preisunterschied in etwa ?

# bist du mit ST IEC61131 ja recht nahe an Pascal
Ja, ST ist für mich wirklich gut verständlich. Das If-Then-Else, While, ... gibt es ja so ziemlich in jeder PC-Programmiersprache. Ich habe aber auch ganz gute Kenntnisse in AWL. Von daher könnte ich Programme auch in AWL schreiben. 

Wie gesagt, mit der Einarbeitung in AWL werde ich keine grossen Probleme haben. Das Problem ist im Augenblick eher, dass ich noch nicht viel von Sinumerik (oder evtl. von einem CNC-Produkt eines anderen Herstellers) verstehe.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit NUM-CNC-Steuerungen ?
Hier ein Link dazu:  http://www.schneider-num.de/
(Unter Produkte->CNC-Steuerungen)

Was haltet ihr davon ?


Danke,
mfg arena


------------------------------


----------



## TobiasA (29 April 2009)

Ja, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das auch die Version ist, die ich einsetze. Wie gesagt, es fehlen Graph, PLCSim und eben SCL (stimmt, hatte ich vergessen). Für die Sinumerik aber völlig ausreichend, zumindest hatte ich nie Probleme damit, dass es nicht gereicht hätte.
SCL oder Graph habe ich noch nie in einer Werkzeugmaschine gesehen- um Freigaben zu rangieren oder das Kühlmittel ein/aus zu schalten, ist es auch die verkehrte Sprache. Selbst die Werkzeugverwaltung bietet nicht wirklich Angriffspunkte dafür- möglicherweise setzen einige Hersteller das ein, um z.B. eine Palettenverwaltung oder ähnliches zu realisieren, dafür könnte es interessant sein. Aber das kann man eigentlich auch in der NC erledigen, da liegen die Daten etwas schöner, weil man besser reinschauen kann.

Beckhoff hat sich im Bereich der Werkzeugmaschinen nie wirklich durchgesetzt. Für Plasmaschneiden oder Brennschneiden könnte es aber interessant sein, denn die dafür erforderlichen Genauigkeiten und Vorschübe sind- so denke ich, nicht "ganz so wild" im Vergleich zu z.B. HSC-Freiformflächen...
Die sollen im Bereich Fensterbau ganz groß sein, schlecht sind die auch nicht.
Den Funktionsumfang wie die Sinumerik oder gar die Heidenhain hat die natürlich nicht ganz. Wer Werkzeuglängenkorrektur als Option preist... Naja, bei Fanuc ist auch alles Option und außer der 300'er taugt nix für 5-Achs, und die sind auch stückzahlmässiger Weltmarktführer, so what? Die Frage ist, ob du diese Funktionen wirklich brauchst, und da denke ich, dass du mit der Beckhoff ganz gut fahren würdest. Du machst ja keine Freiformflächen auf der Kiste...
Davon ab- wer nicht wirklich High-End Lösungen braucht, was Bewegungsführung und Funktionsumfang betrifft, fährt damit möglicherweise deutlich günstiger. Und für dich ist wohl ST die leichter zu lernende Sprache. Man sollte es sich zumindest mal angucken.

#In welcher Stadt machst du den Techniker ?
Meinen Techniker mache ich in Fernschule, wohnhaft bin ich im Moment im Raum LDK. 
Zu jung, um ein Gewerbe anzumelden oder eine Schulung zu machen, wäre ich nicht- was immer ein bisschen problematisch ist, wenn man so früh anfängt, ist die ziemlich geringe Berufspraxis (inklusive Lehre jetzt 10 Jahre), da muss man auch ziemlich genau wissen, was man kann und was man (noch?) nicht kann.

Wenn du bereits einen Maschinenpark im Familienbetrieb zur Verfügung hast, hast du natürlich ganz andere Voraussetzungen.

Mit Fotos mach' mal langsam- sonst guckt womöglich noch einer ab. An die "Öffentlichkeit" würde ich erst dann gehen, wenn du das Ding wirklich fertig hast.

Mit Kuka Robotern hatte ich bislang noch nicht das Vergnügen. Bisher leider nur Fanuc Roboter (auf TPE, zu Karel hatte ich noch keine Chance). Kuka würde ich aber gern mal lernen, die sind jetzt immer mehr im Kommen.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## TobiasA (29 April 2009)

#Wie gesagt, mit der Einarbeitung in AWL werde ich keine grossen Probleme haben. Das Problem ist im Augenblick eher, dass ich noch nicht viel von Sinumerik (oder evtl. von einem CNC-Produkt eines anderen Herstellers) verstehe.

Da musst du dich in jede CNC einarbeiten- die Sinumerik ist sehr komplex, aber es gibt auch viele, die sich damit auskennen. Und Siemens hat mit den besten Support überhaupt neben Heidenhain (Beckhoff & Co kenne ich leider nicht). Wenn du AWL kannst, ist das aber schon mal die halbe Miete. Und: die DocOnCD wirst du gleichzeitig lieben und hassen ;-)


#Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit NUM-CNC-Steuerungen ?
Hier ein Link dazu:  http://www.schneider-num.de/
(Unter Produkte->CNC-Steuerungen)

Gehört, ja. Ist aber eher ein Exot. Ob's gut oder schlecht ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ein Tip: www.cnc-arena.de
Die Jungs wissen das.


----------



## arena (29 April 2009)

Also über Beckhoff würde ich gerne mehr wissen.

Welche CNC-Steuerung würdet ihr mir da empfehlen ?
Wie lange wird es etwa dauern bis ich mich in die Steuerung eingearbeitet habe ?
Ist dazu ein Training notwendig ?


Danke,
mfg arena



----------------


----------



## BoxHead (30 April 2009)

arena schrieb:


> Also über Beckhoff würde ich gerne mehr wissen.
> 
> Welche CNC-Steuerung würdet ihr mir da empfehlen ?
> ...


Beckhoff bietet auch von der SPS über NC bis zu CNC einiges an auch HMI usw.

Wenn Du mal veraten würdest was für eine Maschine es werden soll könnte man Dir auch bessere Infos geben was zu der Maschine passt. TobiasA scheint im CNC Bereich ja recht Fit zu sein und er meinte ja auch das in dem einen Bereich Hersteller A und in einem anderen Bereich Hersteller B stärker vertreten ist.

Wenn Du interesse an Beckhoff hast ruf doch dort mal den Vertrieb an (dies gilt auch für andere Hersteller).


----------



## Pittie (30 Mai 2009)

ich will ja keine geheimisse ausplaudern, aber bei ebay gibt es ständig step 7 vollversionen komplett mit lizenz, teilweise sogar unbenutzt, für wenig geld, ich habe eine für 350 euro bekommen.

ich würde mindestens version 5.4 nehmen, service- packs kann man bei siemens runterladen.


----------

